# #3 shot for geese



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I picked up a case of #3 shot for ducks but was wondering how they would be for geese 20-30 yards. thanks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

No big deal,,, as long as you hit 'em in the face.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Should be fine. I got a few last year with #4shot. I keep it simple and shoot #2's for ducks & geese now. As long as you bring 'em in close, like you said 20-30yards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hevi-metal 3" 3's are my prefered goose load through Oct. You'll be fine 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

ditto Max's comment above.

over decoys, #3's will wreck geese


we all know the guys that are constantly shucking shells out when they hear "_geese out front_", then they're fumbling around looking for which pocket they stuck what size where.... don't remember after what's in the gun, how many...

just leave it alone and shoot #3's

a well placed shot, a calm approach and a clear head will bring you more birds than upping the shot size 1-2 steps.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a pass shot at 45-50 yards with 2's on the 15th. Folded the goose no problem. Just aim for the face and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

shot placement is the key.

you can punch their ticket with a load of #6's out of a twenty gauge. I've seen it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Or 7.5's...

Shot placement is always the key, but I've seen busted up wings from steel 3's out to 30yds.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Should be fine. I got a few last year with #4shot. I keep it simple and shoot #2's for ducks & geese now. As long as you bring 'em in close, like you said 20-30yards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same i only shoot 2's for ducks and geese now. works perfect


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

It will work just fine...During regular season and late season I will shoot BBs but if I'm out duck/goose hunting during the regular season I only have 1 load on me and thats 3 1/2" #2 and I kill both geese and ducks all season...Its funny when some guys laugh at others when they bring #2s out to the field to hunt geese, all of the commercials and hunting shows making you think that you have to have a heavier load just to kill a goose, sure it helps on longer shots but its not a necessity


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

I shoot 3" #2's for both duck and geese. I used #2'a in the January season with a patternmaster choke tube and was killing them stone dead.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

is everyone using 3" or 3 1/2"??


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to use 3 1/2 ...last couple yrs...nothin but 3... i cant notice any difference except for price. Few less golden bbs maybe but still nockin em down. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

3"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

All I use is 3½" #3 in my SBE. My 11 yr old son only uses 3" #4 in his youth model 870. We kill ducks and geese with these loads but you need to shoot them in the lips!


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm shooting 3" if I was to shoot 3-1/2 I would use my SP10 with #2's. I usually shoot #2's for duck but thought I would change it up this year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ive folded em with 3s and 4s at 30 yards or less you wont have a problem...#4 hevi 1 1/4 oz are my favorite...that gets em out to 50+ but id have to get another job to support that habit


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I shoot #2's for geese all season long. Personally, I don't seem to have any problems with them. If you're keeping the shots over decoys, I think you'll be fine with the #3's.


----------

